# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Highspeed Jet[Cosmos Jet,Sea Runner,Speedrunner1,Emeraude GB,Hoverspeed GreatBritain]

## scoufgian

κα το πρωτο πλοιο που ειχε φερει η aegean seedlines στην ελλαδα.αν παραμεινει και φετος αν δεν κανω λαθος θα ειναι το τριτο του καλοκαιρι?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2133

----------


## Rocinante

Συμφωνα με το AIS εφυγε απο Πειραια 7: 51 περασε το Σουνιο με 24.5 στις 10:24 και τωρα ειναι στο νοτιο ευβοικο πηγαινοντας με 20. Δοκιμες;

----------


## scoufgian

μαλλον για τα ναυπηγεια αυλιδας παει

----------


## captain 83

Πάει να βρεί το Speedrunner II που βρίσκεται και αυτό για δεξαμενισμό στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## Rocinante

Εφυγε απο Αυλιδα και κατεβαινει... κατεβαινει.. και ειναι Πειραια.

----------


## Apostolos

Και το καλοσορίσαμε το μεσημεράκι!!!
SPEEDRUNNER ARRIVAL.jpg

----------


## kalypso

τζιτζί έγινε....

----------


## NAXOS

Tα δρομολογια του απο 5 Μαιου εως 15 Ιουνιου ειναι
Απο Πειραια δευτ-τεταρτ-Παρασκ στις 16.45 για Ναξο-Θηρα-Ιο(Διανυκτερευση) και Τριτη-Πεμπτη-Σαββατο απο Ιο στις 08.30 για Θηρα-Ναξο-Πειραια.Αφιξη στις 14.45
Καθε Κυριακη απο Πειραια στις 12.00 μεσημ,για Θηρα-Ιο-Πειραια (21.30)
Τα ιδια δρομολογια επαναλαμβανονται και τη περιοδο 22/9 εως 5/10/08.

----------


## parianos

Φετος το καλοκαιρι δεν θα πηγαινει Παρο αυτο το ταχυπλοο?

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλε γειτονα εφετος δεν ερχεται καθολου Παρο. Ουτε στα καλοκαιρινα του που ειναι σκετο ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ.

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλοι αγαπητοι,
οτι αναφεραμε προηγουμενα περι δρομολογιων κτλ κτλ του speedrunner1 
τα ξεχναμε ολα δεδομενου οτι το πλοιο ΕΠΩΛΗΘΗ στην εταιρεια ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗ μαλλον για δρομολογιο η κρουαζιερα μεταξυ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ.
Ας φυλαξουμε λοιπν τη τελευταια φωτογραφια γιατι αποτι φαινεται στα νερα του Πειραια θα το ξαναδουμε καλο Οκτωβρη.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι είδηση... Ευχαριστούμε! 
Μα αμέσως μετά τον δεξαμενισμό που βάφτηκε με τα χρώματα της Aegean Speed Lines? Περιμένουμε τι όνομα θα πάρει, σινιάλα κλπ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραγματικα ειναι ειδηση, κριμα γιατι το πλοιο ειχε δεσει τελεια με τα συγκεκριμενα χρωματα και τα σινιαλα της Aegen Speed Lines

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φιλοι αγαπητοι,
> οτι αναφεραμε προηγουμενα περι δρομολογιων κτλ κτλ του speedrunner1 
> τα ξεχναμε ολα δεδομενου οτι το πλοιο ΕΠΩΛΗΘΗ στην εταιρεια ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗ μαλλον για δρομολογιο η κρουαζιερα μεταξυ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ...


Απόλυτα έγκυρος και ενημερωμένος ο φίλος *NAXOS*.

H επιβεβαίωση των λεγόμενων του (τρεις ημέρες μετά !!!) από το *Marinews.*




> Έμαθα ότι η εταιρεία Aegean Speed Lines, συμφερόντων Λεωνίδα Δημητριάδη-Ευγενίδη, πούλησε το ταχύπλοο Speed Runner I σε εφοπλιστή από την Κρήτη ο οποίος δραστηριοποιείται στις μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη. Το ταχύπλοο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στις κρουαζιέρες αυτές.
> Η Aegean Speed Lines από ό,τι όλα δείχνουν, αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα μείνει στο Αιγαίο με ένα πλοίο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες δρομολογεί , το Speed Runner 2. το οποίο το βγάζει από τη γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου. Το «2» θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο δυτικές Κυκλάδες-Ίου-Σαντορίνη.
> Η εταιρεία διαθέτει δύο ακόμη ταχύπλοα τα οποία έχει δρομολογημένα στη Βαλτική.


Πηγή : *Marinews.gr*

SPEEDRUNNER 1.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Και μια διόρθωση στο marinews...
Τα δύο ταχύπλοα δεν "τα έχει δρομολογημένα" αλλά τα έχει ναυλωμένα...

----------


## scoufgian

και ηρθε και η επισημη *ανακοινωση* απο την aegean speed lines για την πωληση του πλοιου

----------


## Apostolos

Αρχίζει το βάψιμο ξεβάψιμο του πλοίου με... ρολά!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Kapou diavasa oti to neo tou onoma tha einai SEARUNNER

----------


## Bari_Express

Δε θυμασαι δηλαδη που το διαβασες; Οχι τιποτα αλλο να το διαβασουμε και μεις γιατι δε μας φτανει η πληροφορια απο σενα

----------


## Kalloni

Τι ψαχνεις τωρα. Τα ευκολως ενοουμενα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *Απόστολος** 
*(λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων του και έλλειψης ίντερνετ μέσω εμού)




> .....................................ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗ μαλλον για δρομολογιο η κρουαζιερα μεταξυ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ.
> ................


Κατά πληροφορίες το πλοίο αγοράστηκε απο τον κ. Παναγιωτόπουλο και όχι Παναγιωτάκη (της Fast Ferries). Εξ ού και το κίτρινο χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας αντί για αυτό της Fast Ferries.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Εξ ού και το κίτρινο χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας...


Το σκέτο (προς το παρόν) ...RUNNER :mrgreen:, σε σημερινή φώτο.

...RUNNER.jpg

----------


## Leo

Με το νέο του όνομα στο ais το πλοίο βρίσκεται στα λεμονάδικα. Τα ονόματα της πλώρης δεν έχουν γραφτεί ακόμη, παραμένει RUNNER. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι αλλαγές θα το βλέπετε εδώ με το παλιό του όνομα.
Το πειστήριo:

sea_runner.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βάφετε με ποιό σκούρο μπλέ και με το νέο όνομα πλέον στην μάσκα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα το πρωί που πέρασα από το λιμάνι βάφανε τρεις αρκετά φαρδιές λωρίδες από την δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου σε όλο το μήκος, 
σε χρώματα κίτρινο, πορτοκαλί και κόκκινο οι οποίες μπορώ να πω ότι μου άρεσαν, ''δένανε'' ωραία με το γενικό σκούρο μπλε 
που μας είπε και πιο πάνω ο Απόστολος.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μετα απο την ΄΄επαναβαφτιση΄΄ του σε, Sea Runner και τα νεα του χρωματα, παραμενει ομορφο

SEA RUNNER [1].JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Τσέντζο για την πρώτη και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τα νέα χρώματα. Μιας και το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι γεγονός θα αλλάξει όμονα το thread σε *Sea Runner. * Φυσικά το παλάιο και παλαιότερα ονόματα ου πλοίου θα παρμείνουν για να είναι έυκολα αναγνωρίσιμο απο την μηχανή αναζήτησης.

----------


## speedrunner

πολύ ωραία τα νέα χρώματα
του ταιριάζουν πολύ. :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση το χρώμα του ίσως από τα ομορφότερα στο Αιγαίο.Πόλυ όμορφη φώτο φίλε Τsentzo και κυρίως καλοκαιρινή.:mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματικα ειναι ΄΄Καλοκαιρινο΄΄ στυλ τα χρωματα του, και τελικα το αποτελεσμα ειναι ομορφο, πιστευω μονο η τζιμινιερα τα χαλαει λιγο, το κιτρινο αν ηταν πχ, μπλε, ισως να το τονιζε καλυτερα

----------


## MYTILENE

Ηθελα να το αναφέρω και αυτό αλλά λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δε πρόλαβα.Πολύ σωστή η παρατηρησή σου για το φουγάρο πάντως φίλε ας το κάνουν σιελάκι και αυτό:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ομορφο το πλοιο με τα νεα του χρωματα.ευχαριστουμε σακη για τη φωτογραφια.....

----------


## Leo

Στα αποπετλέσματα του ΣΑΣ είδα άστατα δρομολόγια απο Ηράκλειο και Ρέθυμνο για Κυκλάδες ένω παρατήρησα και ετήσια δρομολόγηση 1η Μαίου 2008 μέχρι 30 Απριλίου 2009*** από Ραφήνα για ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονία. Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα διαμορφωθούνε όλα αυτά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ μπροστα εισαι φιλε μου Λεο.Μεχρι το 20009 εφτασες... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ποιό πλωράτη φώτο απο εμένα
searunner.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφη φωτογραφια αποστολε.............

----------


## Leo

Στην φωτογραφία του φίλου Τσέντζου εδώ φαίνεται ότι έχει υψώσει Ελληνική σημαία (υπενθυμίζεται ότι η προηγούμενη ήταν Βρετανική).

----------


## STRATHGOS

η τσιμινορα ειναι ακομα στο κιτρινο χρωμα δεν την αλαξανε η να προσθε σου κατι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nautikos II

> η τσιμινορα ειναι ακομα στο κιτρινο χρωμα δεν την αλαξανε η να προσθε σου κατι


Οριστε μια φωτο για τον φιλο Δεληγιαννη, με την τσιμινιερα λιγο ποιο σκουρα, και με Logo, σιγουρα ποιο ομορφη απο πριν

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ' ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Τι κανει στην Κρητη το Sea Runner???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Σάκη σε πιάνω τελείως αδιάβαστο. :mrgreen:

Αν διαβάσεις *ΕΔΩ* (ποστ ενάμιση μήνα σχεδόν πιο πριν) θα καταλάβεις τι κάνει στην Κρήτη.  :Wink: 

Από το αυτί και στον ...Γυμνασιάρχη.... :mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ναι το εχω δει, απλα δεν περιμενα οτι θα εργαστει τελικα σαν  :Confused: Κρουαζιεροπλοιο :Confused:  το συγκεκριμενο σκαρι

----------


## marioskef

Δηλαδή εισητήριο για να παει κανείς Σαντορίνι με το πλοίο άνευ κρουαζιέρας, και με το όχημά του δεν μπορεί να αγοράσει? Είναι εκτός συστήματος κρατήσεων?

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο βρίσκεται εν πλώ από Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά?? Ιδού το πειστήριο:

searunner.JPG

----------


## Leo

έφθασε στον "πειραιά"  :Razz: ... μα είπα κι εγώ.....

searunner1.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Το "κουλό" με το AIS αυτόυ του πλοίου είναι ότι πάντα δείχνει 0 μοίρες και δεν μπορεις να καταλάβεις με την μια αν ανεβαίνει η αν κατεβαίνει.

----------


## jumpman

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί τα δρομολόγια που κάνει το Sea Runner?

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν κάνει δρομολόγια!!! Κάνει κρουαζιερες-εκδρομες απο Ηράκλειο Προς Σαντορίνη ( και όχι μόνο)

----------


## speedrunner

Το Sea Runner στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου σήμερα.
DSC00953.jpg

DSC00971.jpg

DSC00974.jpg

DSC00975.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Κατι παραπανω απο ομορφες, *τελειες*

----------


## speedrunner

Το Sea Runner και το Flying Cat 3 μαζί στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.

DSC00958.jpg

DSC00966.jpg

DSC00968.jpg

DSC00970.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Μηπως εφτασε η ωρα να μαζευτουμε ολοι μαζι να κανουμε μια εκθεση φωτογραφιας με τοσες ωραιες φωτογραφιες???
Στην Σαντορινη πριν λιγο καιρο http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p50447122.html

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου speedrunner, τι ωραίο το νησί σου... του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι θα έρθουμε ταξίδι με το γατάκι να το γνωρίσουμε και να φωτογραφίσουμε παρέα. :Very Happy:   Ευχαριστούμε και μπράβο σου!

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρει κάποιος τι ώρα αναχωρεί απο το Ηράκλειο?

----------


## marsant

Το SEA RUNNER σημερα το πρωι στον αθηνιο Σαντορινης.





και ενα φιλακι στο Highspeed5

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε!!!
Αυτό το πλοίο τώρα πιάνει συνήθως μέχρι 30 και κάτι κόμβους ε?

----------


## marsant

> Ωραίες φωτό φίλε!!!
> Αυτό το πλοίο τώρα πιάνει συνήθως μέχρι 30 και κάτι κόμβους ε?


 
Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα!Ναι το εχω πιασει να τα περναει τα 30.

----------


## heraklion

Για τους φίλους GIANNISK88 και JUMPMAN.

----------


## giannisk88

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου και σου αφιερώνω και εγώ σαν απάντηση άλλες 3 απο το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## laz94

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 21-4-2008

----------


## mike_rodos

και μία από το Ηράκλειο 20/10/08


DSCN0838.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Στο βαθος της φωτογραφιας ειναι το υπερσυγχρονο Κλειστο Γυμναστηριο Δυο Αορακιων των 5.250 θεσεων ( λιγα χιλιομετρα εξω απο το Ηρακλειο Κρητης )  :Wink: 
Σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα  :Cool:

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια, κάπως διαφορετική, φωτογραφία του 2006 στον Πειραιά. 
Speedrunner 1_2006.jpg

----------


## milos express

οταν ειχε ερθει στην ελλαδα πρωτη φορα ξεκινοντας απο κροατια,καλαματα,σιφνο(αγιασμο).πειραια.
DSC00062.jpg

DSC00064.jpg

DSC00067.jpg

DSC00070.jpg

DSC00069.jpg
 με τα παλια του χρωματα

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο έρχετε στον Πειραιά, λογικα για τις ετήσιες επισκευές του

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eρχετε πειραια και ετοιμαζετε η δρομολογηση του ηρακλειο μυκονο με καποιο(α) αλλο νησι ενδιαμεσα ως ακτοπλοικο, αυτη τη φορα, δηλαδη θα παιρνει και ιχ

----------


## hayabusa

θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, να μου πει ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να αναπτύξει το ταχύπλοο. 

Επίσης χαίρομαι που θα περνάει και από το νησί μου...Ελπίζω μόνο να το πηγαίνει σαν κανονικό ταχύπλοο και όχι σαν τους Κεντέρηδες  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

στον μωλο δεη ειναι πλεον

P1153062.jpg

----------


## hsw

παρατηρώ πως το πλοίο είναι πολύ πλατύ.. γιατί υπάρχει αυτό το σίδερο/πράγμα (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω!) στον καταπέλτη του;

----------


## scoufgian

το Sea Runner στο Κερατσινι,διπλα στο Πηνελοπη Α

----------


## hayabusa

τι γινεται με αυτο το βαπορι; θα πιασει δουλεια φετος ;

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτη την στιγμη το ΑΙΣ δειχνη το πλοιο να ειναι στο Κερατσινι σε κινηση με 46.8 Knots  :Razz: ...Υπερταχυπλοο!! :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Περυσι εκανε κρουαζιερες μεταξυ Κρητης και Σαντορινης,φετος τι θα κανει?

----------


## speedrunner

> Περυσι εκανε κρουαζιερες μεταξυ Κρητης και Σαντορινης,φετος τι θα κανει?


Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τα θέματα του ΣΑΣ της Τετάρτης θα δεις ότι έχει καταθέσει αίτημα για δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Κυκλάδες

----------


## speedrunner

ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΄΄ΣΗ ΡΑΝΕΡ΄΄
ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΚΑΤ/ΡΑΝ-Τ/Χ  ¨ΣΗ ΡΑΝΕΡ¨   Ν.Π. 11736  ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ   15/04/2009   ΜΕ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ – ΠΑΡΟ ή  ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ,  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ – ΠΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ: ΜΗΚΟΣ 75 μ. - ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 26 μ. - ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 35 κόμβ. - ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ 589 - ΙΧ. 80

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες φιλε speed ελπιζουμε να μην αργησει παλι να μπει στην γραμμη.

----------


## speedrunner

Πρώτο δρομολόγιο για το πλοίο 27/04/2009 απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη :Cool:

----------


## heraklion

Μόνο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη θα κάνει? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

Απο τον Ιουνιο θα προστεθη και η Σιφνος....

----------


## speedrunner

> Απο τον Ιουνιο θα προστεθη και η Σιφνος....


Όπως έχω γράψει και ποιο πάνω το πλοίο θα έχει αναχώρηση απο Ηράκλειο ή Ρέθυμνο για Σαντορίνη Μύκονο ή Πάρο

----------


## Vortigern

> Όπως έχω γράψει και ποιο πάνω το πλοίο θα έχει αναχώρηση απο Ηράκλειο ή Ρέθυμνο για Σαντορίνη Μύκονο ή Πάρο


Ωχ συγνωμμη speedrunner μπερδευτηκα με το mega jet..... :Razz:

----------


## hsw

Ττο πλοίο θα αναχωρεί στις 10:15 από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη (άφιξη στις 12:05). Στις 01/05 και 03/05 θα κάνει και έκτακτο για Μύκονο μετά τη Σαντορίνη (12:15-14:30). Ξέρει κανένας τιμές;

----------


## speedrunner

Μάλλον το πλοίο κατεβαίνει προς Ηράκλειο για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο την Δευτέρα όπως έχουμε πει, και από ότι βλέπω έφτιαξαν και το AIS του πλοίου γιατί πέρυσι πήγαινε μόνο βόρεια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

UPDATE: Βασικά δεν ξέρω για που το έχει βάλει το καραβάκι σήμερα, θα έλεγα ότι παίρνει πιστοποίηση απο τα λιμάνια που δεν έχει ξαναπάει αλλά έπιασε Τήνο και όχι Μύκονο, τώρα είναι στην Πάρο, αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας μας διαφωτίσει.

UPDATE2: Τελικά πιστοποίηση έπαιρνε απο τα λιμάνια, τώρα γιατί έπιασε και Τήνο ???? Τώρα κατευθύνεται προς Ηράκλειο

----------


## polykas

Mιάμιση ώρα έκανε περίπου να αράξει στην Τήνο!!!!!!!! Mε την τρίτη πρασπάθεια άραξε.Πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό ,αύριο βράδυ ,με την επιστροφή μου από την Τήνο... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Να πουμε  οτι ειχε και επιθεωρητες μαζι για πιστοποιηση στα λιμανια που θα προσεγγιζει...
Περιμενουμε το υλικο φιλε Γιωργο! :Wink:

----------


## notias

Πριν κτυπήσει ο Βασιλιάς της φωτο  :Razz:  polykas  :Razz:  (ο οποίος μετά την δευτερη προσπάθεια του sea runner έφυγε απο την προβλήτα )  :Wink: 

Σας αφιερώνω μερικές φωτό

100_3310.JPG

100_3327.JPG

100_3334.JPG

100_3339.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε φιλε Notia

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε νοτια. :Very Happy:

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Ττο πλοίο θα αναχωρεί στις 10:15 από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη (άφιξη στις 12:05). Στις 01/05 και 03/05 θα κάνει και έκτακτο για Μύκονο μετά τη Σαντορίνη (12:15-14:30). Ξέρει κανένας τιμές;


Η τιμη απο Ηρακλειο για Σαντορινη ειναι 45 ¤ Economy/60 ¤ Buisness το ατομο και 65 το ΙΧ οπως και στην επιστροφη, επισης καθε Τριτη θα φευγει απο Ρεθυμνο στις 9.45 με αφιξη 11.55 στη Σαντορινη με τιμη 50 ¤ Economy/65 ¤ Buisness το ατομο και 70 το ΙΧ. Τωρα οι τιμη για Μυκονο ειναι 70 ¤ Economy/99 ¤ Buisness και 120 ¤ το ΙΧ. Απο Ιουνιο μαλλον καθε Τριτη απο Ρεθυμνο θα προσεγγιζει και Παρο, αλλα τις τιμες θα τις ξερω σε μερικες μερες. Συγχρονως με αθτα τα δρομολογια θα κανει και ημερισια κρουαζιερα στη Σαντορινη και απο Ρεθυμνο και απο Ηρακλειο.

----------


## hsw

Και για να συγκρίνουμε και Sea Runner / Flying cat 4 στο δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη:
Οικονομική: 45 / 42
Διακεκριμένη: 60 / 62,5

και στο δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Μύκονος:
Οικονομική: 70 / 66,5
Διακεκριμένη: 99 / 99

Οι τιμές του γενικά δεν νομίζω πως είναι και οι κατάλληλες... Ειδικά στην οικονομική που είναι και πιο ακριβή. Γενικά, ο ταξιδιώτης πιστεύω πως θα προτιμήσει το Flying cat. Δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στις ώρες αναχώρησης από Ηράκλειο (μισή ώρα) όπως για παράδειγμα το ένα να είναι πρωινό και το άλλο απογευματινό, οι τιμές είναι στην οικονομική λίγο πιο φθηνές με το Flying cat και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι νέο σχετικά στη γραμμή, ενώ το καταμαράν της hsw είναι πιο γνωστό και σίγουρα πιστό στα ωράρια. Η μόνη περίπτωση να ταξιδέψει κάποιος με το sea runner είναι αν έχει και αυτοκίνητο μαζί του ή το fc είναι γεμάτο. Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο όμως... θα δούμε

----------


## nkr

Περυσι πως πηγε στην γραμμη το καραβι?

----------


## marioskef

Ουσιαστικα δεν πηγε...

----------


## nkr

Αφου θυμαμαι οτι εκανε καποια δρομολογια.

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Αφου θυμαμαι οτι εκανε καποια δρομολογια.


Περυσι εκανε μονο μονοημερες κρουαζιερες στη Σαντορινη απο Ηρακλειο και Ρεθυμνο. Δεν εκανε καθολου δρομολογια. Η κινηση ηταν αρκετα καλη για πρωτη χρονια.

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο πάει κάθε μέρα με 30-31 και έχει συνέχεια καθυστέρηση περίπου 45 λεπτά... Γιατί δεν το πάνε με 38 που χρειάζεται για να καλύψει το δρομολόγιο στην ώρα του;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Το πλοίο πάει κάθε μέρα με 30-31 και έχει συνέχεια καθυστέρηση περίπου 45 λεπτά... Γιατί δεν το πάνε με 38 που χρειάζεται για να καλύψει το δρομολόγιο στην ώρα του;


Ε οχι και 7-8 μιλια παραπανω για να καλιπσει 45 λεπτα καθιστερισι.Εξαλου δεν ξερουμε αν τα βγαζει πια αυτα τα μιλια ..

----------


## hsw

> Ε οχι και 7-8 μιλια παραπανω για να καλιπσει 45 λεπτα καθιστερισι.Εξαλου δεν ξερουμε αν τα βγαζει πια αυτα τα μιλια ..


Υποτίθεται πως το πλοίο κάνει το ταξίδι 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά ενώ το Flying cat 4 σε μιάμιση ακριβώς. ¶μα το δεύτερο πάει με 39, τότε το Sea Runner δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 38 (έστω και 37)?? Και στο κάτω κάτω, άμα δεν τις φτάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες, η εταιρία κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο που αντί για 1.35 κάνουν 2.15...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Υποτίθεται πως το πλοίο κάνει το ταξίδι 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά ενώ το Flying cat 4 σε μιάμιση ακριβώς. ¶μα το δεύτερο πάει με 39, τότε το Sea Runner δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 38 (έστω και 37)?? Και στο κάτω κάτω, άμα δεν τις φτάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες, η εταιρία κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο που αντί για 1.35 κάνουν 2.15...


Δεν ξερω δεν το εχω δει θα τι κιταξω και θα καταλαβω..

----------


## speedrunner

> Υποτίθεται πως το πλοίο κάνει το ταξίδι 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά ενώ το Flying cat 4 σε μιάμιση ακριβώς. ¶μα το δεύτερο πάει με 39, τότε το Sea Runner δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 38 (έστω και 37)?? Και στο κάτω κάτω, άμα δεν τις φτάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες, η εταιρία κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο που αντί για 1.35 κάνουν 2.15...


Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο δεν έχει τις ταχύτητες που λες

----------


## hsw

> Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο δεν έχει τις ταχύτητες που λες


Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω... Αλλά τότε η εταιρία είναι απαράδεκτη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν τα πάνε και πολύ καλά στους προγραμματισμούς... Το πλοίο όταν έχει προέκταση  στη Μύκονο, υποτίθεται πως κάθεται 10 λεπτά στη Σαντορίνη, που ακόμα και το flying cat που δεν παίρνει αυτοκίνητα και έχει λιγότερους επιβάτες κάνει 15 λεπτά. Και μην ξεχνάμε πως ξέρουν ότι το πλοίο δεν τα βγάζει πέρα και έχει 30 λεπτά καθυστέρηση στάνταρ.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Υποτίθεται πως το πλοίο κάνει το ταξίδι 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά ενώ το Flying cat 4 σε μιάμιση ακριβώς. ¶μα το δεύτερο πάει με 39, τότε το Sea Runner δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 38 (έστω και 37)?? Και στο κάτω κάτω, άμα δεν τις φτάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες, η εταιρία κοροϊδεύει τον κόσμο που αντί για 1.35 κάνουν 2.15...


Τωρα που το κιταξα και εγω ειδα οτι κανεις λαθος το FLYINGCAT 4  ειναι να κανει 1:45 και παει στιν ωρα του κανονικα και το SEA RUNNER ειναι να κανει 1:50 και κανει 2:10 διλαδι 20 λεπτα καθιστερισει οχι 45... :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Όντως ο χρόνος ταξιδιού είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. Εγώ τα έγραψα λάθος από τη βιασύνη μου. Όπως φαίνεται όμως και στη "φωτογραφία" που επισυνάπτω, το πλοίο έχει καθυστέρηση όπως κάθε μέρα, μισή ώρα (που δεν είναι και λίγο). Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι να πάει με 37-38 που λέω. Είναι να διορθώσουν αυτό το λάθος, είτε αυξάνοντας την ταχύτητα του πλοίου ή διορθώνοντας την ώρα άφιξής του στα λιμάνια. Και για να δώσω ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, όταν το Highspeed 5 ταξίδευε με 3 μηχανές άρα και με μειωμένη ταχύτητα, η Hellenic Seaways είχε αλλάξει τα ωράρια, προσαρμόζωντάς τα με την ταχύτητα του πλοίου.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Όντως ο χρόνος ταξιδιού είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. Εγώ τα έγραψα λάθος από τη βιασύνη μου. Όπως φαίνεται όμως και στη "φωτογραφία" που επισυνάπτω, το πλοίο έχει καθυστέρηση όπως κάθε μέρα, μισή ώρα (που δεν είναι και λίγο). Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι να πάει με 37-38 που λέω. Είναι να διορθώσουν αυτό το λάθος, είτε αυξάνοντας την ταχύτητα του πλοίου ή διορθώνοντας την ώρα άφιξής του στα λιμάνια. Και για να δώσω ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, όταν το Highspeed 5 ταξίδευε με 3 μηχανές άρα και με μειωμένη ταχύτητα, η Hellenic Seaways είχε αλλάξει τα ωράρια, προσαρμόζωντάς τα με την ταχύτητα του πλοίου.


Σωστα τα λες αλα πιος σε ακουει παντος σημερα που ειδα εκανε 20 λεπτα καθιστερισι γιατι αργισε να φιγει απο το ηρακλειο 10 λεπτα οποτε εκανε 2:10 παντος ανεβενε σταθερα με 31  μιλια να αν ο πανε οπως παει τωρα 33.5-34 θα πιγενε σαντορινι στιν ωρα του :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Σημερα το απογευμα δεμενο στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου, 10 λεπτα πριν αναχωρησει για Ηρακλειο..

----------


## dimitris

ο Μαρινος ξαναχτυπα!!! :Wink:

----------


## mitsikos

και μια από την Πάρο όταν πέρναγε από εδω. φωτογραφησμένο από τον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα ερχόμενο από Σίφνο
P9030028.JPG

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου οταν ηταν στον Πειραια.

----------


## vinman

> Σημερα το απογευμα δεμενο στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου, 10 λεπτα πριν αναχωρησει για Ηρακλειο..


...και την επόμενη ημέρα το πρωί δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39068

----------


## ντεμης 13

Φετος καλα ξεκινησε το καραβι, τουλαχιστον απο Ρεθυμνο. Και την προηγουμενη Τριτη και σημερα εφυγε γεματο....

----------


## gtogias

Με τα προηγούμενα του χρώματα, ως Speedrunner Ι εν πλω το καλοκαίρι του 2007.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40422

----------


## speedrunner

Που πάει το πλοίο σήμερα, έχει κάποια κρουαζιέρα για Τήνο ??????

----------


## polykas

_Όντως κρουαζιέρα στην Τήνο.Μάλιστα το απόγευμα που ήρθε να πάρει τους εκδρομείς, άραξε παρακαλώ στο μέσα λιμάνι.Σε λίγο θα έχουμε και φωτορεπορτάζ..._

----------


## polykas

_Oρίστε και φωτό όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί από το όμορφο νησί της Τήνου..._

_Copyright Lakis._

111.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Και η αναχώρηση..._

_Copyright Lakis._

P5300406.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Για διτε παιδια στο ais το βαπορι 34,5 ειδατε που εχει αμα θελει αλα δεν του τα δινουν τωρα σημερα φενεται θα το φισανε το χριμα η μπορει και κατι αλο και σου λεει δοστου να ξεμπουκοσει .. :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Είσοδος στο Ηράκλειο,Κυριακή 28 Ιουνίου,9 παρά κάτι το βράδυ!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46559

----------


## parianos

Εξω απο τη Θηρασια ακινητοποιημενο....

SEA RUNNER.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Βραδινή αφιξη του Sea Runner στο Ηράκλειο λίγα λεπτά μετα την δική μας άφιξη (Superfast) στις 23.06.2009

P6233769.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Βραδινή αφιξη του Sea Runner στο Ηράκλειο λίγα λεπτά μετα την δική μας άφιξη (Superfast) στις 23.06.2009
> 
> P6233769.jpg


Μην μου πεις οτι ισουν με τον τριποδα παραμάσχαλα??? Ε δεν θα το πιστεψω σιγουρα!!  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Υπεροχες οι νυχτερινες σου φωτο!!

----------


## sylver23

Οχι βρε ειπαμε.Τριποδα μονο στις δεξαμενες ,αντε και καποιες στον Πειραια.Οι υπολοπες ειναι στο χερι.
Σιγα μην κουβαλουσα τριποδα στην Κρητη ... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Σάββατο βράδυ 11 Ιουλίου στο Ηράκλειο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49139

----------


## polykas

> Σάββατο βράδυ 11 Ιουλίου στο Ηράκλειο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49139


*Μπράβο vinman καταπληκτική...*

----------


## xidianakis

λιμανι ηρακλειου IMG_0026.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Έχει παθει καποια βλάβη και κανει συνεχεια δοκιμαστικα με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες????? :Confused:

----------


## hayabusa

ειχε μια βλάβη τις προάλλες http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9260

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> ειχε μια βλάβη τις προάλλες http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9260


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς Πειραιά-Πέραμα με μειωμένη ταχύτητα λογικά για επισκευή.

----------


## Leo

Όπως ήδη ανέφερε ο φίλος speedrunner από χθές, το πλοίο όντως φθάνει στο Πειραιά με χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ θα δέσει.

searunner.JPG

----------


## Natalia_gr

Kalispera se olous...

Eida kapoies anafores sxetika me to ploio Speed runner kai eipa na po kai go tin tapeini mou apopsi, esto kai san aplo koino!!

Loipon, etyxe na taksidepso gia Milo prin apo kati mines, kai mporo na po me megali anesi pos ginotan enas terastios xamos ekei mesa!!

To pliroma itan anyparkto ektos apo 2 kopeles pou mazevan ta skoupidia, paidia eskouzan, megaloi ksaplonontan me anesi opou kai opos goustaran kai genika mou thimise kati apo koinovio!! 

Htan to proto mou taksidi me to en logo ploio.
Fetos to kalokairi, anagkastika na kleiso thesi (kai pali me ta xilia zoria!) gia Santorini.

Episis mia mavri apelpisia m espiase kata tin diarkeia tou taksidiou....
Oi misoi roxalizan kai eixan aplothei san ta xtapodia stous "kanapedes" o Theos na tous ekane...
Kai pali to pliroma apoteloutan apo 2 kopeles pou apla mazevan ta skoupidia!!

Vevaia tha mou peite, ti mas les tora? afou ftaiei to koino gia tin katantia auti.... Tote ki ego tha po pos, nai, eimaste psilo gyftoi den leo, kai nomizoume pos me to eisitirio pou agorasame, pirame kai kati san metoxes apo to karavi, alla, vre paidia, afou eimaste laos tis astynomefsis kai theloume kai to bineliki mas kamia fora, pou einai autoi pou tha eprepe isos na epivlithoun tis katastasis en meri leo ego tora ? ? ? ? ?

Ase to thema tou klimatismou!!
2 split monades les kai imoun sto spiti mou gia enan xoro konta sto megethos gipedou!! Kala, plaka mas kanoun me 40 vathmous ? ? ? 

Auta eixa na po, kai pistevo na min me aksiosei o Theos na taksidepso ksana me auto to karavi!! 

Sas xaireto...
Natalia_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πλοιο εχει μηχανολογικο προβλημα και ηρθε εδω,στη ΔΕΗ ,μπας και δει ασπρη μερα.Τωρα για τα αλλα δεν εχω ιδια αποψη.Η εταιρεια παντως τον πριγκιπα ενω το ειχε ετοιμασει για ταξιδια τελικα αποφασιστηκε να μην ταξιδεψει ,πονταροντας στο επισφαλες καταμαραν.

----------


## xidianakis

> Το πλοιο εχει μηχανολογικο προβλημα και ηρθε εδω,στη ΔΕΗ ,μπας και δει ασπρη μερα.Τωρα για τα αλλα δεν εχω ιδια αποψη.Η εταιρεια παντως τον πριγκιπα ενω το ειχε ετοιμασει για ταξιδια τελικα αποφασιστηκε να μην ταξιδεψει ,πονταροντας στο επισφαλες καταμαραν.


ο πριγκιπας θα ειναι στα καθικοντα του λιγο μετα το πασχα του 2010...:wink:

----------


## nkr

Το SEA RUNNER στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους του λατρεις του πλοιου.
Το SEA RUNNER μπαινει στην Σαντορινη.
100_0688.JPG
Το πρωην SPEEDRUNNER 1 με ενα πλοιαριο.
100_0694.JPG
Ετοιμο να δεσει στον Αθηνιο.
100_0695.JPG
Και μια πιο γενικη.
100_0696.JPG
Ερχονται και αλλες.

----------


## nkr

Παμε και στην Ανχωρηση απο τον Αθηνιο.
Μαζι με το FLYING CAT 4.
100_0721.JPG
Αρχιζει και βαζει μπροστα τις μηχανες.
100_0728.JPG
Εχει ανοιξει.
100_0733.JPG
Τωρα το χαιρεταμε απο την Σαντορινη.
100_0736.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bye bye sea runner!!!To πλοιο εχει προβλημα στις δυο απο τις τεσσερις μηχανες ,σττροφαλος,και η εταιρεια ειναι πελαγωμενη απο τα χρεη.Ακουγεται οτι οφειλουν στην εταιρεια γυρω στο 1 εκ ευρω και συνεπεια αυτου ειναι να μην μπορει να προχωρησει σε επισκευη του σκαφους κτλ.Εχουν μεινει πολλοι απληρωτοι και τα αφεντικα παιζουν κρυφτουλι

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Bye bye sea runner!!!To πλοιο εχει προβλημα στις δυο απο τις τεσσερις μηχανες ,σττροφαλος,και η εταιρεια ειναι πελαγωμενη απο τα χρεη.Ακουγεται οτι οφειλουν στην εταιρεια γυρω στο 1 εκ ευρω και συνεπεια αυτου ειναι να μην μπορει να προχωρησει σε επισκευη του σκαφους κτλ.Εχουν μεινει πολλοι απληρωτοι και τα αφεντικα παιζουν κρυφτουλι


ξερει κανεις τι θα γινει? θα το πουλησουν??

----------


## cpt babis

Ας δουμε και μια σημερινη φωτο  :Wink: 
DSC00402.JPG

----------


## citcoc

ακουγεται οτι η SEAJETS ενδιαφερεται για το πλοιο....!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι ειναι τελειωμενο.Μιλαμε για ενα ταχυπλοο 20 ετιας με προβλημα στους 2 στροφαλους, στα  χειριστηρια και στα ηλεκτρο-ηλεκτρονικα του.Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι το πρωτο ταχυπλοο που θα παει για σκραπ.

----------


## speedrunner

> Το βαπορι ειναι τελειωμενο.Μιλαμε για ενα ταχυπλοο 20 ετιας με προβλημα στους 2 στροφαλους, στα  χειριστηρια και στα ηλεκτρο-ηλεκτρονικα του.Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι το πρωτο ταχυπλοο που θα παει για σκραπ.



Ε τότε σίγουρα ενδιαφέρεται η SEA JETS. xaxaxa!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε ένα σέτ με μηχανούλες και μιά καλή επισκευή θα ήταν η λύση! Πολλάαα όμως φράγκα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα οποια δεν υπαρχουν αφου και αυτη η εταιρεια εχει οικονομικα προβληματα και ειναι ενα βημα πριν...

----------


## leonidas

> Το βαπορι ειναι τελειωμενο.Μιλαμε για ενα ταχυπλοο 20 ετιας με προβλημα στους 2 στροφαλους, στα  χειριστηρια και στα ηλεκτρο-ηλεκτρονικα του.Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι το πρωτο ταχυπλοο που θα παει για σκραπ.


Μπορεις να εξηγεισεις λιγο πιο καλα και σε εμας που δεν ξερουμε και πολλα που εχει προβλημα? :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε δέν χρειάζεται να τα βγάλουμε όλα στη φόρα! Κουβέντα κάνουμε και όχι κουτσομπολιό... Ετσι κ αλλιώς εμεις δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά επι του ζητήματος και μπορεί να εκθέσουμε ανθρώπους και πράγματα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπορεις να εξηγεισεις λιγο πιο καλα και σε εμας που δεν ξερουμε και πολλα που εχει προβλημα?


Καλα, τι πιο πολλες εξηγησεις θελεις.Αφου το γραφω!

----------


## leonidas

Το ειπα αυτο παιδια επειδη δεν θυμομουν καποιες ενοιες/λεξεις που ειπε ο φιλος BEN BRUCE...οπως στροφαλος και αλλα...
Αλλα ενταξει τωρα εμαθα τι σημαινουν... :Very Happy: 
Συγνωμη για την αναστατωση...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μήπως ξέρετε τι θα κάνει φέτος το Sea runner???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To searunner εχει κατασχεθει εδω και 3 εβδομαδες.Εκτος αυτου εχει σοβαρο προβλημα σε δυο μηχανες (στροφαλος)

----------


## hayabusa

για ποιο λογο εχει κατασχεθει;

----------


## xidianakis

> για ποιο λογο εχει κατασχεθει;


ειναι γνωστο οτι ο κ Παναγιωτοπουλος, πλοιοκ/της, δεν πηγαινει καλα οικονομικα εδω και αρκετο καιρο..... ;-)

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ένα πασχαλινό δωράκι στους vinman, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos, nissos_mykonos, Thanasis89, Stylianos, erenShip, φανούλα, pantelis2009, konigi και στους άλλους φίλους του πλοίου! Speedrunner 1 λοιπόν στην Σίφνο στο τελευταίο του καλοκαίρι με τα χρώματα της Aegean Speed Lines!! :Smile: 

21july07_img_3299_srunner1_atsifnos.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ,φίλε aegeanspeedlines!!!,ειναι θλιβερό ενα τετοιο θρυλικό ταχύπλοο να βρίσκεται σε τετοια κατάσταση,και μάλιστα λόγω κακής διαχείρησης...

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Κάτι από το παρελθόν...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε aegeanspeedlines!
Ανταποδίδω με μία πιο πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.*
P7204404.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε aegeanspeedlines!
> Ανταποδίδω με μία πιο πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.*
> P7204404.JPG


Ευχαριστώ!! Πολύ ωραία φωτό!!!

----------


## Stylianos

κανονικά το πλοίο θα'πρεπε να βρίσκεται σε μια γραμμή εδραιωμένο,και οχι παρατημένο σε έναν μόλο....:-|

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Καλοκαίρι 2005, Σέριφος. 

SERIFOS 010.jpg

SERIFOS 014.jpg
Στους Leo και Nikos V.

----------


## Captain Pit

Telika ti egine me ti katasxesi? Tha taksidepsei fetos?

----------


## El Greco

kapio poulaki mou eipe oti alakse xeria.... kseri kanis kati???

----------


## Rocinante

1-5-10 Στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ

P4010150.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SPEED RUNNER I το 2006 στην πειραικη

img (51).JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> kapio poulaki mou eipe oti alakse xeria.... kseri kanis kati???


Εγώ άκουσα χθες ότι αγοράστηκε απο την Sea Jets, αλλα δεν έχω επιβαιβεώση την πληροφορία,
έχει ακούσει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω?????

----------


## speedrunner

Οκ η πληροφορία επιβεβαιώθηκε, το SEA RUNNER ανήκει πλέον στον στόλο της Sea Jets!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ακουγοντας αυτη την ειδηση για την αποκτηση του sea runner απο την sea jets μου ηρθε με την πρωτη, μια σκεψη..Μηπως οταν ετοιμαστει το sea runner αντικαταστησει με αυτο το Mega jet στη γραμμη της Κρητης για να μπορεσει να εκπληρωσει το πολυποθητο δρομολογιο που δεν μπορουσε τοσα χρονια λογω περιορισμενων δυνατοτητων του megajet??Εννοω για το Ρεθυμνο/Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη-Πειραιας..??Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει σαν ενδεχομενο αυτο?η θα δρομολογηθει σε αλλη γραμμη?

----------


## speedrunner

Βασικά άκουσα 2 σενάρια για το πλοίο το ένα είναι αυτό που λέει ο Φίλος HIGHSPEED 4 Κρήτη-Σαντορίνη-Πειραιάς, το δεύτερο δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει και έτσι δεν το αναφέρω καν, λογικά θα υπάρχουν και άλλα σενάρια απλά εγώ άκουσα 2.
Αυτό που σκεφτόμουν είναι ότι αφού τα άλλα τρία πλοία τις εταιρίας έχουν ένα δελφίνι, ένα ξιφία και ένα καρχαρία σε αυτό τι να περιμένουμε μια φάλαινα??χαχα!!!!!

----------


## dimitris cpt

MIA WRAIA KINHSH TIS ETAIRIAS THA ITAN ...EFOSON TO FLYGCAT 4 STAMATAEI STIS 18/6 APO TIN IO......NA DROMOLOGOUSAN TO SEARUNNER APO Ρεθυμνο/Ηρακλειο-Σαντορινη- IOS-Πειραιας ...GT I IOS TWRA DEN EXEI PLOIO APO HRAKLIO!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

το _SPEEDRUNNER 1_ στον _Πειραιά 25/11/07_
SPEEDRUNNER I.jpg
φώτο του αδερφου μου

----------


## xidianakis

Το πλοίο όντως ανήκει πλέον στον κο Ηλιόπουλο και θα δίπλωσεί το Μέγα Τζετ στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

χθες που ημουν στην εθνικη οδο στα διοδια της ελευσινας ειδα το sea runner το οποιο ειναι αραγμενο στα ναυπηγεια της Ελευσινας, αλλα ακομα ηταν βαμμενο στα παλια του χρωματα κ ειχε και την ονομασια την παλια..
Η μηχανικη βλαβη που ειχε το πλοιο αποκατασταθηκε??Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο θα ειναι το νεο του ονομα?

----------


## sg3

δεν ξερω κατι για το ονομα απλως υποθεση κανω:περιμενω μες στο ονομα να υπαρχει το -jet- (superjet, seajet2, megajet)

----------


## noulos

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν το RunnerJet???  :Razz: 
Και επίσης τι ψάρι λέτε να έχει στα πλευρά;

----------


## sg3

> Πώς θα σας φαινόταν το RunnerJet??? 
> Και επίσης τι ψάρι λέτε να έχει στα πλευρά;


 και εγω οταν πρωτοακουσα οτι το πηρε η σιτζετ αυτο το ονομα μου ηρθε στο μυαλο (RunnerJet)

----------


## villy

Σε συνομιλία που είχα με το πλοίαρχο του MEGAJET τη Δευτέρα μου είπε ότι όντως αγοράστηκε από την SEAJETS, αλλά δεν είχε περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για όνομα. Πάντως η απόσυρση του searunner από τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη αύξησε κατά πολύ τα κέρδη του MEGAJET (SEAJETS) αφού ταξιδεύει σχεδόν γεμάτο καθημερινά.

----------


## speedrunner

Για όνομα εγώ ψηφίζω αυτό που ήθελε φέτος η εταιρία για το SuperJet αλλα δεν της έκατσε!!! Champion Jet!!!

----------


## laz94

> Για όνομα εγώ ψηφίζω αυτό που ήθελε φέτος η εταιρία για το SuperJet αλλα δεν της έκατσε!!! Champion Jet!!!


Πολύ καλή ιδέα...! :Wink:

----------


## villy

Βλέψεις για την κάλυψη της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιάς με το SeaRunner ιδιοκτησίας πλέον SeaJets.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=3665

----------


## xidianakis

κατ' εμου ειναι αδικος κοπος και χρηματα!
το πλοιο εχει προβλημα στα ηλεκτονικα. επισης ενα τετοιο πλοιο τυπου "καταμαραν", βασει νομου μπορει να ταξιδευει 7 μηνες/ετος. ακομα ομως κι αν λυθει το προβλημα της νομοθεσιας, ειναι ικανο ενα τετοιο πλοιο να μεταφερει ανετα με τα μποφωρ τους επιβατες? εχει καμπινες σε περιπτωση που θελει καποιος επιβατης? θα μπορεσει να μεταφερει τα φορτηγα και τις νταλικες?
θα συμφωνουσα να επαιρνε τη γραμμη εφοσον ειχε λυθει το προβλημα με ενα φερρυ τουλαχιστον 120m και να δουλευαν εναλλαξ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> κατ' εμου ειναι αδικος κοπος και χρηματα!
> το πλοιο εχει προβλημα στα ηλεκτονικα. επισης ενα τετοιο πλοιο τυπου "καταμαραν", βασει νομου μπορει να ταξιδευει 7 μηνες/ετος. ακομα ομως κι αν λυθει το προβλημα της νομοθεσιας, ειναι ικανο ενα τετοιο πλοιο να μεταφερει ανετα με τα μποφωρ τους επιβατες? εχει καμπινες σε περιπτωση που θελει καποιος επιβατης? θα μπορεσει να μεταφερει τα φορτηγα και τις νταλικες?
> θα συμφωνουσα να επαιρνε τη γραμμη εφοσον ειχε λυθει το προβλημα με ενα φερρυ τουλαχιστον 120m και να δουλευαν εναλλαξ.


Σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο ομως ποσους μηνες ειναι υποχρεωμενο να ταξιδευει?
Μαλλον οσο θελει.

----------


## xidianakis

ναι εχεις δικιο, ομως τοτε δεν θα λεγετε πλοιο της ακτοπλοϊας και δεν θα μπορει να παρει επιδοτησεις σε περιπτωση που η γραμμη "βγει" ως αγονη!
περα απο αυτο ομως ειπα κι αλλους λογους που δε θα πετυχει -τουλαχιστον σε επιθυμητο βαθμο-, η επιχειρηματικη κινηση που θελει να κανει η νεα του εταιρια.

----------


## speedrunner

Εμένα πάντως οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο που κυνηγάει 2 χρόνια τώρα η εταιρία με το Mega jet και δεν της βγαίνει, το Κρήτη(Ηράκλειο-Ρέθυμνο) - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιά και μπορεί μια ακόμη ενδιάμεση στάση (π.χ. Σίφνος)

----------


## xidianakis

> Εμένα πάντως οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο που κυνηγάει 2 χρόνια τώρα η εταιρία με το Mega jet και δεν της βγαίνει, το Κρήτη(Ηράκλειο-Ρέθυμνο) - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιά και μπορεί μια ακόμη ενδιάμεση στάση (π.χ. Σίφνος)


αυτο εχει ακουστει εδω κι ενα μηνα περιπου (βλ. μηνυμα #168 ). με τα στοιχεια που αναφερει η εφημεριδα και ο χρηστης villy, αλλαζουν τα δεδομενα!

----------


## villy

> αυτο εχει ακουστει εδω κι ενα μηνα περιπου (βλ. μηνυμα #168 ). με τα στοιχεια που αναφερει η εφημεριδα και ο χρηστης villy, αλλαζουν τα δεδομενα!


To μήνυμα είναι το 178 και όχι το 168.
Το ενδιαφέρον BEN BRUCE υπάρχει για διπλωμένα το Ρέθυμνο Πειραιάς Ρέθυμνο.
Δίχως ενδιάμεσα, δίχως αναγκαιότητα καμπινών (4,50h δρομολόγιο) και με ταξίδεμα όλους τους μήνες. Εργασίες στα τακτά του. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Mega Jet φέτος ταξιδεύει ανελλειπώς από τα τέλη Απριλίου δίχως να σταματήσει ούτε μια ημέρα.
Όσο για τα φορτηγά, με πρωτόκολλο 4,5 τόνους μεταφέρεις τα φορτία σου με αντίστοιχα ελαφρύτερα φορτηγά.
Θεωρώ ότι η δίψα του Ρεθυμνιώτη για καταπέλτη σε συνδυασμό με τις ανάλογες "συστάσεις" θα έχει ξέχειλα τη γραμμή καθόλη τη διάρκεια που θα επιλέξει.

----------


## xidianakis

> To μήνυμα είναι το 178 και όχι το 168.
> Το ενδιαφέρον BEN BRUCE υπάρχει για διπλωμένα το Ρέθυμνο Πειραιάς Ρέθυμνο.
> Δίχως ενδιάμεσα, δίχως αναγκαιότητα καμπινών (4,50h δρομολόγιο) και με ταξίδεμα όλους τους μήνες. Εργασίες στα τακτά του. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Mega Jet φέτος ταξιδεύει ανελλειπώς από τα τέλη Απριλίου δίχως να σταματήσει ούτε μια ημέρα.
> Όσο για τα φορτηγά, με πρωτόκολλο 4,5 τόνους μεταφέρεις τα φορτία σου με αντίστοιχα ελαφρύτερα φορτηγά.
> Θεωρώ ότι η δίψα του Ρεθυμνιώτη για καταπέλτη σε συνδυασμό με τις ανάλογες "συστάσεις" θα έχει ξέχειλα τη γραμμή καθόλη τη διάρκεια που θα επιλέξει.


κατ' αρχην το μηνυμα 168 στη σελιδα 17 σε αυτο το θεμα το παραθεσα ως απαντηση του φιλου speedrunner. ειχε ακουστει απο αρχες Ιουλη οτι θα διπλωνε το megajet στο Ηρακλειο. αυτο ομως δεν υλοποιηθηκε ποτε οσον αφορα τη σεζον που ειμαστε.

οσον αφορα τωρα τα φορτηγα με τοναζ 4.5 μικτοβαρες, δεν συμφερει κανεναν μεταφορεα να πληρωνει εισητηριο για τοσο μικρα αμαξια.
κατα κυριο λογο τα φορτηγα που ταξιδευουν με πλοια απο τη Κρητη ειναι τετραξονες και επικαθημενα.

----------


## villy

> κατ' αρχην το μηνυμα 168 στη σελιδα 17 σε αυτο το θεμα το παραθεσα ως απαντηση του φιλου speedrunner. ειχε ακουστει απο αρχες Ιουλη οτι θα διπλωνε το megajet στο Ηρακλειο. αυτο ομως δεν υλοποιηθηκε ποτε οσον αφορα τη σεζον που ειμαστε.


Ok. Κατανοητό. 




> οσον αφορα τωρα τα φορτηγα με τοναζ 4.5 μικτοβαρες, δεν συμφερει κανεναν μεταφορεα να πληρωνει εισητηριο για τοσο μικρα αμαξια.
> κατα κυριο λογο τα φορτηγα που ταξιδευουν με πλοια απο τη Κρητη ειναι τετραξονες και επικαθημενα.


Υπάρχει μεγάλο και άμεσο ενδιαφέρον εμπορευματικής κίνησης από Ρέθυμνο προς Πειραιά και αμφίδρομα. Αυτό λοιπόν κάποιοι μεταφορείς τον εξετάζουν ακόμα και με μικρότερου τονάζ οχήματα. Είναι εφικτό από τη στιγμή που η απ΄ευθείας δρομολόγηση δίχως επιπλέον χλμ και εργατοώρες επιφέρει σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα προϊόντα.

----------


## xidianakis

> Ok. Κατανοητό. 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει μεγάλο και άμεσο ενδιαφέρον εμπορευματικής κίνησης από Ρέθυμνο προς Πειραιά και αμφίδρομα. Αυτό λοιπόν κάποιοι μεταφορείς τον εξετάζουν ακόμα και με μικρότερου τονάζ οχήματα. Είναι εφικτό από τη στιγμή που η απ΄ευθείας δρομολόγηση δίχως επιπλέον χλμ και εργατοώρες επιφέρει σημαντική μείωση τιμών στα προϊόντα.


μια νταλικα μεταφερει κατα μ.ο. περιπου 25 τονους καθαρο εμπορευμα (αναλογα με το "τι" μεταφερει), ειναι 12m και πληρωνει +-220 ευρω στο καθε δρομολογιο.
ενα αμαξι που μικτοβαρες μπορει να ειναι 5 τονοι θα πληρωνει περιπου 70-90 ευρω.

δε νομιζω να συμφερει, ειδικα τις μεγαλες μεταφορικες εταιριες -οι οποιες ειναι οι κυριοι συνεργατες των ναυτιλιακων- που καθε βραδυ βαζουν 2, 3 ή και περισσοτερα επικαθημενα απο κρητη για πειραια και αλλα τοσα αντιστροφα!

----------


## Stylianos

Κανένα νέο εχουμε από το ταχύπλοο; επισκευαζεται; :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Στις 15/9/2010 ήταν στην Ελευσίνα.... τώρα τι έκανε ή τι κάνει ή τι θα κάνει δεν ξέρω.

DSCN4261searunner.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*4 μήνες αργότερα στην Ελευσίνα επισκευάζεται, φώτο από βαγόνι προαστιακού με βρώμικο τζάμι από λάσπες κινούμενο με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και αρκετό ψηφιακό ζουμ. Το είδα στα αριστερά μου ξαφνικά ενώ χάζευα το regent sky. Δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω κάτι καλύτερο λοιπόν.......*

*Για όλους τους φίλους:*


*IMGP0224.JPG*

----------


## speedrunner

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τελικά το πλοίο θα κάνει ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια και μπορεί να κατεβαίνει και μέχρι την Κρήτη!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ενδοκυκλαδικά όπως τα ξέρουμε , δηλ όπως των Κεντέρηδων ή από Κρήτη για Σύρο , ενδοκυκλαδικά και πάλι Κρήτη; Από Ραφήνα ξέρουμε αν θα έρχεται;*

----------


## speedrunner

> *Ενδοκυκλαδικά όπως τα ξέρουμε , δηλ όπως των Κεντέρηδων ή από Κρήτη για Σύρο , ενδοκυκλαδικά και πάλι Κρήτη; Από Ραφήνα ξέρουμε αν θα έρχεται;*


Δεν έμαθα περισσότερα... μόνο αυτά...

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ "ΠΙΑΝΕΙ" ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ  ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΘΗΡΑ.
ΦΙΛΕ ΧΙΔΙΑΝΑΚΗ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΜΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΙΤΣΕΣ ΣΟΥ. ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΞΕΧΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ.......

----------


## xidianakis

> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ "ΠΙΑΝΕΙ" ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΞΟ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ-ΘΗΡΑ.
> ΦΙΛΕ ΧΙΔΙΑΝΑΚΗ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΜΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΙΤΣΕΣ ΣΟΥ. ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΞΕΧΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ.......


 

xaxaxa! spania taksideuw me taxuploa! to gnwrizeis!!!  :Very Happy: 
to persino dromologio 8a kanw kai fetos.. :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Στο πλοιο εχουν αρχισει να γινονται εργασιες.Οριστε μια σημερινη φοτο του πλοιου οταν ερχομουν απο την Κυλληνη !!!

----------


## ayfa74

> Στο πλοιο εχουν αρχισει να γινονται εργασιες.Οριστε μια σημερινη φοτο του πλοιου οταν ερχομουν απο την Κυλληνη !!!


είναι καιρό στο ίδιο σημείο δεν πιστεύω να γίνετε τίποτα

----------


## pantelis2009

SEA RUNNER......29-03-2010 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Εxpress Scopelitis :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, giorgos_249, speedrunner, NAXOS, IONIAN STAR, xidianakis, Stylianos, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


SEA RUNNER 01 29-03-2010.jpg

----------


## ayfa74

> SEA RUNNER......29-03-2010 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Εxpress Scopelitis.
> Χαρισμένη σε Leo, giorgos_249, speedrunner, NAXOS, IONIAN STAR, xidianakis, Stylianos, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SEA RUNNER 01 29-03-2010.jpg


ευχάριστο πολύ

----------


## f/b delfini

> SEA RUNNER......29-03-2010 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Εxpress Scopelitis.
> Χαρισμένη σε Leo, giorgos_249, speedrunner, NAXOS, IONIAN STAR, xidianakis, Stylianos, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SEA RUNNER 01 29-03-2010.jpg


Μπράβοοοοο, τελειαααααααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> SEA RUNNER......29-03-2010 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Εxpress Scopelitis.
> Χαρισμένη σε Leo, giorgos_249, speedrunner, NAXOS, IONIAN STAR, xidianakis, Stylianos, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SEA RUNNER 01 29-03-2010.jpg


 Yπεροχη φιλε Παντελη !!!  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> SEA RUNNER......29-03-2010 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Εxpress Scopelitis.
> Χαρισμένη σε Leo, giorgos_249, speedrunner, NAXOS, IONIAN STAR, xidianakis, Stylianos, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SEA RUNNER 01 29-03-2010.jpg


 



Eyxaristw polu Pantelh! 
ante na doume an 8a prolabei to Pasxa!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως ξέρουμε το συγκεκριμένο ταχύπλοο είχε μετονομαστεί σε Cosmos Jet! 
Όμως έχω μία μεγάλη απορία: Μπαίνοντας στο σύστημα κρατήσεων στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού παρατηρώ ότι την Τετάρτη 2 Ιανουαρίου 2013 στις 08:00 έχει δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Αίγινα-Πόρο-Ύδρα και επιστροφή στις 12:00!!!
Το πλοίο φαίνεται υπό πλοιοκτησία της Παγκρήτιας Ν.Ε. και το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο το κάνει μόνο και μόνο για μία ημέρα! Μιλάμε για το ίδιο ταχύπλοο, το παλιό Sea Runner??
 Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μας διαφωτίσει, καθώς είναι γρίφος! :Cower:

----------


## despo

Είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτο το δρομολόγιο - κατα καιρούς εμφανίζονται στο σύστημα κρατήσεων εικονικές αναχωρήσεις/δρομολόγια με μεταγενέστερες ημερομηνίες. Μάλλον κάποιες δοκιμές κάνουν απο την Φορθ.

----------


## speedrunner

Μάλλον η Sea jets κάνει δοκιμές στο σύστημα, οπότε λέτε να δούμε αργότερα το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό μιας και απο ότι έχουμε ακούσει ο Ηλιόπουλος έχει αγοράσει τις γραμμές απο την  HSW!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

Καταρχήν είναι σε κατάσταση να ταξιδέψει, ή έχει κάποια σοβαρή μηχανική βλάβη;;

----------


## leo85

COSMOS JET 
Στης 2-08-2012 δεμένο στο πέραμα (ΓΕΡ ΣΚΑΛΑ).

COSMOS JET 2-08-2012 01.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Μάλλον η Sea jets κάνει δοκιμές στο σύστημα, οπότε λέτε να δούμε αργότερα το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό μιας και απο ότι έχουμε ακούσει ο Ηλιόπουλος έχει αγοράσει τις γραμμές απο την  HSW!!!!


Αυτο που λες περι εξαγορας γραμμων, δεν ισχυει!

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατί το δείχνει στην Κίνα με σημαία Μπουτάν?? Πουλήθηκε?

----------


## Apostolos

Κάτι παίζει την μια μέρα εμφανίζεται ώς Cosmos Jet και μετά ως YINGBIN

----------


## Aquaman

Μια κακης ποιοτητας φωτο απο Σαντορινη,δυστυχως η αποσταση και η ατμοσφαιρα δεν ηταν συμμαχοι για καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## speedrunner

Στο ύψος της Αναβύσσου αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο (σύμφωνα με το AIS) προφανώς με κατεύθυνση την Χαλκίδα. Και λογικά πρέπει να ρυμουλκείτε απο το CHRISTOS XVII.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στο ύψος της Αναβύσσου αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο (σύμφωνα με το AIS) προφανώς με κατεύθυνση την Χαλκίδα. Και λογικά πρέπει να ρυμουλκείτε απο το CHRISTOS XVII.


Δε πιστεύω να το πήγε το CHRISTOS XVII γιατί όταν το ένα(ρυμουλκό) ήταν στο σημείο Α στις 23:30(με βάση το AIS) το άλλο ήταν εκεί στις 01:30(cosmos Jet)!!!Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια γιατί AIS είναι αυτό :Fat: .Καλημέρα

----------


## speedrunner

> Δε πιστεύω να το πήγε το CHRISTOS XVII γιατί όταν το ένα(ρυμουλκό) ήταν στο σημείο Α στις 23:30(με βάση το AIS) το άλλο ήταν εκεί στις 01:30(cosmos Jet)!!!Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια γιατί AIS είναι αυτό.Καλημέρα


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, δικό μου λάθος!!!! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως μιας και πιάσαμε και λίγο το θέμα του CHRISTOS XVII βλέπω οτι κάτι πρέπει να πήρε από Χαλκίδα και τραβάει προς Τουρκία(?)!!

----------


## giorgos_249

Πρεπει να ειναι πλοια του Μηνιώτη......

----------


## manolisfissas

Το COSMOS JET στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ.Στης 11-12-2011.  :Fat: 

COSMOS JET 11-12-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν SEA RUNNER στις 11-05-2009 που μόλις έχει φτάσει στη Σαντορίνη. Για τους φίλους του πλοίου.

SEA RUNNER 10 11-05-2009.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά με αυτό το πλοίο τι έχει γίνει? Είναι ακόμη Χαλκίδα ή έχει φύγει για έξω όπως έχει γραφτεί στο facebook???

----------


## rafina-lines

Στη Χαλκίδα είναι, φίλε μου...  :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγκυρότατο όπως πάντα το facebook !!!

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!

----------


## kalypso

το Cosmos Jet στη γνωστή του θέση στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος,(εδώ και πολύ καιρό), στις 14/4/2014
cosmosjet.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το COSMO JET.

COSMO JET 8-8-2012.gif.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο μανωλη!Και το COSMOS και το ANNA MARU που ειναι διπλα ανηκαν καποτε στον Κ.Παναγιωτοπουλο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο site στον στόλο τους δεν το έχουν.Ζημιά έχει το καραβάκι;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Cosmos Jet δίπλα στο νεοαποκτηθέν αδελφό ταχύπλοο της εταιρίας. Σε σημερινές φωτογραφίες μέσα απ' τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.

DSCN6715.jpg DSCN6717.jpg

----------


## seajets

> Το Cosmos Jet δίπλα στο νεοαποκτηθέν αδελφό ταχύπλοο της εταιρίας. Σε σημερινές φωτογραφίες μέσα απ' τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.
> 
> DSCN6715.jpg DSCN6717.jpg


ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ "ΚΑΡΑΒΟΦΑΝΑΤΙΚΕ"!

----------


## seajets

ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ SEAJETS ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ COSMOSJET ΚΑΙ SUPERFAST CAT ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ. O Κ. ΗΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ COSMOS JET ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΥΕΙ!  :Apologetic:  :Disgust:

----------


## avvachrist

> ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ SEAJETS ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ COSMOSJET ΚΑΙ SUPERFAST CAT ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ. O Κ. ΗΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ COSMOS JET ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΥΕΙ!


Μήπως η αγορά αυτή έγινε για να υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά για τα αδελφά? Γιατί απ ότι είχα διαβάσει ήταν αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμένο κ το νεοαποκτηθέν...

----------


## giorgos_249

> ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ SEAJETS ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ COSMOSJET ΚΑΙ SUPERFAST CAT ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ. O Κ. ΗΛΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ COSMOS JET ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΥΕΙ!


*Για ηρεμησε λιγο φιλε , φαινεται απο το υφος σου οτι δεν εισαι κανενας ειδικος. Δε νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μας ρωτησει τι να κανει ο Ηλιόπουλος - 40 χρόνια πλοιοκτήτης..... Οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα - βαζω και εμενα μεσα , μιας και δεν ειμαι κανενας ειδικος - κρίνουμε με ευκολία και επιπολαιοτητα τις κινησεις των αλλων (γιατι ειναι λογαριασμοι αλλονων - και ο,τι και να παει στραβα εμεις δε θα υποστουμε ουδεμια συνεπεια. ). Να εισαι σιγουρος λοιπον για κατι - εγω προσωπικα βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια , οτι απο ολους τους καραβολατρες ( βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα ) που κρίνουν ετσι εύκολα , και λενε <<γιατι ο ταδε αγορασε/πούλησε το ταδε πλοιο ;; >> η << εγω νομιζω οτι για το ταδε πλοιο το καταλληλο δρομολογιο ειναι το τάδε και οχι εκει που ειναι τωρα>>  και λοιπες αλλες "εξυπνάδες" , ε λοιπον - οι 90 στους 100 αν αναλαβουν μια ετοιμη εταιρεία (πες οτι ερχεται σε καποιον απο αυτους ενας πλοιοκτήτης και λεει  << θελω να αναλαβεις την εταιρεια μου απο αυριο>> ) θα τη χρεοκοπήσουν σε χρόνο dt......

Στο θεμα μας τωρα , το cosmosjet εχει πολυ μεγαλες ζημιες στις δυο μηχανες και στο ενα τουλαχιστον τζετ , συνεπως αν καποιο απο τα δυο πλοια ( cosmosjet και superfastcat ) ειναι για ανταλλακτικά , αυτό είναι το cosmos.....

Και απ ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία δεν έχει άμεση πρόθεση δρομολόγησης για το κόσμος γιατί παρατηρώ στη φωτογραφία ότι λείπει όλο το σύστημα <<  καταπελτη>> που ειχανε φτιαξει εδω στην Ελλάδα με τη δοκό << διπλου Τ >> πανω στην οποία εδράζονταν ο 2ος καταπελτης , αραγε που πηγε ολο αυτο - στο masterjet να υποθεσω ;;*

----------


## seajets

> *Για ηρεμησε λιγο φιλε , φαινεται απο το υφος σου οτι δεν εισαι κανενας ειδικος. Δε νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μας ρωτησει τι να κανει ο Ηλιόπουλος - 40 χρόνια πλοιοκτήτης..... Οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα - βαζω και εμενα μεσα , μιας και δεν ειμαι κανενας ειδικος - κρίνουμε με ευκολία και επιπολαιοτητα τις κινησεις των αλλων (γιατι ειναι λογαριασμοι αλλονων - και ο,τι και να παει στραβα εμεις δε θα υποστουμε ουδεμια συνεπεια. ). Να εισαι σιγουρος λοιπον για κατι - εγω προσωπικα βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια , οτι απο ολους τους καραβολατρες ( βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα ) που κρίνουν ετσι εύκολα , και λενε <<γιατι ο ταδε αγορασε/πούλησε το ταδε πλοιο ;; >> η << εγω νομιζω οτι για το ταδε πλοιο το καταλληλο δρομολογιο ειναι το τάδε και οχι εκει που ειναι τωρα>>  και λοιπες αλλες "εξυπνάδες" , ε λοιπον - οι 90 στους 100 αν αναλαβουν μια ετοιμη εταιρεία (πες οτι ερχεται σε καποιον απο αυτους ενας πλοιοκτήτης και λεει  << θελω να αναλαβεις την εταιρεια μου απο αυριο>> ) θα τη χρεοκοπήσουν σε χρόνο dt......
> 
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα , το cosmosjet εχει πολυ μεγαλες ζημιες στις δυο μηχανες και στο ενα τουλαχιστον τζετ , συνεπως αν καποιο απο τα δυο πλοια ( cosmosjet και superfastcat ) ειναι για ανταλλακτικά , αυτό είναι το cosmos.....
> 
> Και απ ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία δεν έχει άμεση πρόθεση δρομολόγησης για το κόσμος γιατί παρατηρώ στη φωτογραφία ότι λείπει όλο το σύστημα <<  καταπελτη>> που ειχανε φτιαξει εδω στην Ελλάδα με τη δοκό << διπλου Τ >> πανω στην οποία εδράζονταν ο 2ος καταπελτης , αραγε που πηγε ολο αυτο - στο masterjet να υποθεσω ;;*


Εντάξει ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σε πολλές άλλες εταιρείες, παντού στον κόσμο. Δεν είναι η πρώτη, ούτε η δεύτερη φορά.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο έχει περάσει και αυτό στον στόλο της εταιρίας στο site της

----------


## SteliosK

Νωρίς το έβαλαν στο στόλος τους..  :Distrust:

----------


## speedrunner

Και πλέον εμφανίζεται σαν HighSpeed Jet!!!!

----------


## SteliosK

*Highspeed Jet* 
ή αλλιώς ανταλακτικά για τα jet :Topsy Turvy: 

IMG__184333.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λογικο ηταν αυτο αν κρινουμε ποιον ειχε πλοιοκτητη πριν το παρει η seajets και την κατασταση του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Highspeed Jet* 
> ή αλλιώς ανταλακτικά για τα jet
> 
> IMG__184333.jpg


Kανιβαλισμό το λένε στο ΠΝ :Single Eye:  :Fat: .

----------


## seajets

"Δρομολογηση στη γραμμη Ρεθυμνο-Σαντορινη την χρονικη περιοδο 22-7-2016 - 12-9-2016"
γραφει το Σ.Α.Σ. Για να δουμε, τι θα δουμε

----------


## LOS

Πολύ δύσκολο το βλέπω...για το συκεκριμένο!

----------


## speedrunner

Και εδώ γελάνε και οι μπίντες....... φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο, κατά την τακτική της SEAJETS άλλο πλοίο δηλώνει και άλλο πλοίο κάνει το δρομολόγιο. Να δούμε αν θα αγοράσει και άλλα ταχύπλοα όπως ακούγεται απο πέρυσι!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το παροπλισμένο HIGHSPEED JET σε σημερινή πόζα. Γιατί να αλλάξει κανείς όνομα σε ένα καράβι που δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει;  :Uncomfortableness: 

IMG_1954.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το παροπλισμένο HIGHSPEED JET σε σημερινή πόζα. Γιατί να αλλάξει κανείς όνομα σε ένα καράβι που δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει; 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200599


Πιό πολλά είναι τα κανιβαλιζόμενα παρά τα ενεργά της εταιρείας.

----------

